# TEST: can u spot bbc pheno on girls?



## moggingmachine (Dec 11, 2019)

GIRL #1









GIRL #2














GIRL #3












_____________

ANSWER

all of them











girl 2


















girl 3


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 11, 2019)

Girl 2 likes the BBC


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Dec 11, 2019)

This is the one that likes BBC the most 






The others chose almost every other ethnicity over blacks.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 11, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> This is the one that likes BBC the most
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cope.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 11, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Girl 2 likes the BBC





JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> This is the one that likes BBC the most
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its all 3 
girl 1











girl 2


















girl 3


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 11, 2019)

Second girl definitely burns the coal


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 11, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Second girl definitely burns the coal


read above response for answer


----------



## DaughterSlaughter (Dec 11, 2019)

u lowkey doxxed urself


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 11, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> read above response for answer


We bothe replied at the same time JFL


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 11, 2019)

DaughterSlaughter said:


> u lowkey doxxed urself


it is what it is


----------



## Stare (Dec 11, 2019)

Burn the coal, pay the toll


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 11, 2019)

there is no pheno. as long as they are low iq, easily manipulated, and hungry for big cock and cum, they will love bbc


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 11, 2019)

Stare said:


> Burn the coal, pay the toll


All women should burn coal.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Gingers always seem to be coalburners, I haven't met a single one who isn't obsessed with bbc


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 11, 2019)

Slayer said:


> Gingers always seem to be coalburners, I haven't met a single one who isn't obsessed with bbc


thats because ginger is an anagram for nigger


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yo I swear I was going to write "all of them look like it LOL" before I read ur answer

Jfl..

U can just tell the look...They just have it..

It's like recognizing someone with Down syndrome without them even opening their mouths...They just have the downie look


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yo I swear I was going to write "all of them look like it LOL" before I read ur answer
> 
> Jfl..
> 
> ...


im sure u were bro


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yo I swear I was going to write "all of them look like it LOL" before I read ur answer
> 
> Jfl..
> 
> ...


White JBs LOVE bbc


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 11, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> White JBs LOVE bbc



How can you tell from your zero interactions with them?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> How can you tell from your zero interactions with them?


High school. Idk why you’re tryna flex


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 12, 2019)

very funny thread


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 12, 2019)

All I see is Tyrones. Bbc =\= Tyrone


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

Girl 1 and 2 are going for decent looking BBCs, especially girl 2

The third one... what a repulsive whore


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 12, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> All I see is Tyrones. Bbc =\= Tyrone


2nd girls was the only tyrone, and even she originally had an ugly bbc bf when she was younger




rest were avg if not slightly below.


Deliciadecu said:


> Girl 1 and 2 are going for decent looking BBCs, especially girl 2
> 
> The third one... what a repulsive whore


hate to break it to u but her first bf wasn't a decent looking bbc. he was a subhuman indeed






her 2nd bf






bonus


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 12, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> 2nd girls was the only tyrone, and even she originally had an ugly bbc bf when she was younger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok and what do I do now? Kill myself? lol


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 12, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> Ok and what do I do now? Kill myself? lol


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 15, 2019)

if there's one common pheno, it's bug eyes


----------



## onnysk (Dec 15, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> if there's one common pheno, it's bug eyes


based guy


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 15, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> if there's one common pheno, it's bug eyes


lol that negro completely shot her down


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 15, 2019)

Blackpill3d said:


> lol that negro completely shot her down


his candid profile is insane i am mirin


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Dec 15, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> if there's one common pheno, it's bug eyes


You dont realise how ridicolously hard it is to look that good in candid

only ante face people can look like that *bbc’s*


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 15, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> You dont realise how ridicolously hard it is to look that good in candid
> 
> only ante face people can look like that *bbc’s*


legit as sin. sometimes i feel like shit after seeing a candid pic of me because i drop an entire psl point


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 15, 2019)

@BlackBoyo


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 15, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> @BlackBoyo


I can smell if a foid likes to burn coal


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Dec 15, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> legit as sin. sometimes i feel like shit after seeing a candid pic of me because i drop an entire psl point


There was a candid video of me when boxing and i looked 4 psl

doesnt matter however because i get good reactions from girls

and it happens to everyone


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 15, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> I can smell if a foid likes to burn coal


wtf


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 15, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> wtf


Kys


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 15, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Kys


dont make me find where u live and mog u into submission


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 15, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> dont make me find where u live and mog u into submission


Dn


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 15, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> if there's one common pheno, it's bug eyes


HUUUUUUGE TURN DOWN


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 24, 2019)

cage


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 29, 2019)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler












Bryce Dallas Howard forced sex in Manderlay


XVIDEOS Bryce Dallas Howard forced sex in Manderlay free




www.xvideos.com


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 29, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


on god bruh the jurassic park baddie could get this work*😳**😳😳😳*


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 29, 2019)

Too bad that they all also happen to be moderately handsome and big framed.

Not any black dude qualifies as "BBC" I'm afraid.


----------



## Golden blue (Dec 29, 2019)

No BBC phenotype, any woman is a potential "coalburner" just like any woman goes for chad, just needs to be in the right circumstance.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 29, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Too bad that they all also happen to be moderately handsome and big framed.
> 
> Not any black dude qualifies as "BBC" I'm afraid.


true


----------



## Zyzzcel (Jan 4, 2020)

talking "ghetto" and having a slightly sexually promiscuous facial structure and appearance is sign of bbc pheno


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 4, 2020)

every (naturally) blonde one


----------

